# My collection and growing technique.



## SlipperMatt (Mar 20, 2016)

My plants:
Paph. bulldog type complex - FS,
Paph. insigne x gratrixianum - FS,
Paph. Delrosi - FS,
Paph. Dollgoldi - FS,
Paph. moquettianum - FS,
Paph. Wössner China Moon - NFS,
Paph. Concon Bell x niveum - NFS,
Paph. Lady Isabel - SS,
Paph. rothschildianum 'Wössner Adler' x 'Katherine' - NFS,
Paph. rothschildianum 'Sam's Best' FCC/AOS x 'Red Dragon' AM/AOS - NFS,
Paph. Michael Koopowitz x Saint Swithin - SS,
Paph. wilhelminiae - NFS,
Paph. hangianum - FS, WC
Paph. Ho Chi Minh - FS,
Paph. bellatulum - NFS,
Paph. leucochilum - FS,
Paph. Formosa Lady - NFS,
Paph. Jerry Spence - FS,
Paph. randsii - NFS,
Paph. Monsoon Temptation - NFS,
Paph. charlesworthii 'King Red' - NFS,
Paph. Florida x charlesworthii - SS,
Paph. spicerianum - FS,
Paph. godefroyae album - SS,
Paph. godefroyae - FS,
Paph. tonsum - FS,
Paph. Angela - FS,
Paph. Gary Romagna - SS,
Paph. tigrinum - SS,
Paph. wardii album 'Boscha' SM/DOG - SS,
Paph. superbiens - NFS,
Paph. concolor - FS,
Paph. Rolfei - SS,
Paph. hangianum x sib - NFS,
Paph. Gemstone's Randschild - SS,
Paph. micranthum var. eburneum - FS,
Paph. micranthum - FS.

Growing area: 120cm x 60cm + windowsills,

Lightning: 4x36w T8 fluorescent tubes, 2x6500K full spectrum + 2x sylvania growlux above the growing area,

Potting mix: bark, charcoal, perlite, spongerock, sphagnum moss, seramis.

Humidity: relatively low ~50% handsprayers all morning.

Temp: almost constant 24C degrees,

Watering: once a week with 2/3part RO + 1/3part chilled tapwater + 20-20-20fertilizer (0,4gr/liter), handeled with citric acid to pH6.0, flushed through every third occasion with pure RO.

I have trouble with Calcium and Magnesium supplementation.
I would try to use Calcium nitrate + Magnesium nitrate or Epsom salt (Magnesium sulphate), but don't know the exact quantity to use it. Any adwise?

Matyas


----------



## NYEric (Mar 20, 2016)

Nice, but where are the Phrags? 
I use 4:1 fertilizer: Epsom salt.


----------



## troy (Mar 20, 2016)

I found that day temp 80° farenheit and night temp 66° farenheit summer temps give me the best growing results, with lots of fresh air!! without transpiration there is no cell growth or tissue growth, add some fans and put a humidifier in front of it, you like brachys!! Make sure before you water they need to be watered, there are lots of culture tips for that species on S.T. excellent choice of paphs you have


----------



## SlipperMatt (Mar 22, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Nice, but where are the Phrags?
> I use 4:1 fertilizer: Epsom salt.


Sorry but i don't understand Eric. What is 4 and what is 1?

Tapatalkkal küldve az én D5503 eszközömről


----------



## NYEric (Mar 22, 2016)

Fertilizer-4 parts: Epsom salts - 1 part, i.e. 20% of solution.`


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 23, 2016)

Nice collection you have!

Check your tap water. There might be enough to some calcium and/or magnesium. 
My tap water is very low for both. 
I use balanced fertilizers that has main elents that plants need. These will generally have calcium listed but not magnesium. 
I do use magnesium sulfate about three four times a year. 
Calcium and magnesium block each other's absorption.
I do not mix the two. Some people do.
Happy growing!

Troy- transpiration happens even if you don't use a fan. Water molecules evaporate via concentration gradient. As long as the air is not fully saturated with water, and when plants open their stomata, water molecules will have no problem joining the surrounding air. 

Remember that air is in constant nice as long as there is temporaries gradient in a given space. You don't have to feel it like a breeze necessarily. 
I never used a fan for a few years and everything grew perfectly fine.
I now use it in the summer mainly to keep the temperature down as much as possible.

By the way, I wish I had that nice cool night time low you have!
Day and night differential really help plants do well.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 23, 2016)

True, I always give the plants water or spray and try to cool the temps down at night because that's when they grow.


----------



## blondie (Mar 23, 2016)

Great collection some very nice plants you have


----------

